# best products to chrome lip wheels- BBS LM?



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

have a set which need to good clean and polish the lip, seems like brake dust has been on there a while so will need something to remove the stubborn stuff without damaging the weel. also whats the best polish for this type of wheel?

anyone help?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

do you have a polisher? DA type? and a buffing pad?

there are loads of metal polishes out there, but ive used that in conjunction with a DA and it works well.

if its pitted badly then your looking at refurb


----------



## Cro (Jul 21, 2017)

Getting something like Iron x or some strong brake cleaner would be my first shout. Once its off I always found the best for a mirror finish on my deep dish wheels was brasso/silvo. 

Worked a treat but i'd say getting the caked in dust is likely to be the biggest problem first


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Cro said:


> Getting something like Iron x or some strong brake cleaner would be my first shout. Once its off I always found the best for a mirror finish on my deep dish wheels was brasso/silvo.
> 
> Worked a treat but i'd say getting the caked in dust is likely to be the biggest problem first




yes this is what i need something to get the caked in dust off without damaging the wheel?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Fallou Remover Products | Car Care Detailing | Perfectly Cleaned

thats what you require.

its quite alot of work, and you will need a decent brush as well.


----------



## Camb (Jan 23, 2016)

Some Autosol metal polish will do the trick to remove any baked on dust and remove scratches. Ive used it for years on all metal surfaces


----------



## My_Names_Buck (Jul 10, 2018)

If you’re really struggling then get the machine polisher on there


----------

